# oooohhhh... sometimes I'm just snarky- gift registry



## BlunderWoman (Mar 1, 2016)

There is a family member who has never emailed or texted me. She has never initiated contact with me. Today I got an invitation to view her gift registry on Amazon. My reply was this:

"Oh I thought you had forgotten me. When my house burned down I didn't hear from you. When I had heart surgery I didn't hear from you. When I broke my neck I didn't hear from you. When I had gall bladder surgery I didn't hear from you. I wondered what happened to you. Turns out you've been busy making a gift list . I'll be sure and check it out. It must be very important to you. "

I know it's snotty. Sometimes I'm just snotty.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 1, 2016)

I think it's splendid! Perfectly. Splendid. There aren't even words to convey just how perfect it is. I envy you because I only think of the perfect response when it's way too late.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2016)

Can't blame ya.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2016)

You mean you weren't honored by the invite?   I don't know if I would have said what you did, but I agree, they deserved it and I can't blame you either.


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 2, 2016)

Geez, BW..picky, picky..:kissmy: Hey, it is what it is.  And no, I don't blame ya for taking her on the guilt trip..


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Mar 2, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> There is a family member who has never emailed or texted me. She has never initiated contact with me. Today I got an invitation to view her gift registry on Amazon. My reply was this:
> 
> "Oh I thought you had forgotten me. When my house burned down I didn't hear from you. When I had heart surgery I didn't hear from you. When I broke my neck I didn't hear from you. When I had gall bladder surgery I didn't hear from you. I wondered what happened to you. Turns out you've been busy making a gift list . I'll be sure and check it out. It must be very important to you. "
> 
> I know it's snotty. Sometimes I'm just snotty.



Not to worry BlunderWoman.  Snarky and snotty are necessary sometimes for those idiots who don't understand anything else.  LOL


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2016)

I find it strange that you haven't received an invitation yet, either.  As I have often found, relatives who have never kept in touch somehow come out of the woodwork when there is something they want. No gift for her!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 2, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> Not to worry BlunderWoman.  Snarky and snotty are necessary sometimes for those idiots who don't understand anything else.  LOL



Yup.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2016)

Way to go!!


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 2, 2016)

:tongue:
Something I could never do myself, but would _love_ to! We have received invitations over the years to graduations and weddings from people who we barely knew and who knew darned well we were not about to travel several hours to attend the ceremony.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 2, 2016)

oh.. I see I'm not the only one this has happened to


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2016)

Those aren't "invitations", they're "invoices".


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 2, 2016)

jujube said:


> Those aren't "invitations", they're "invoices".



Excellent, jujube. That's exactly what they are!


----------



## jujube (Mar 2, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Excellent, jujube. That's exactly what they are!



I got an invitation to a wedding a few years ago.  There was a card in the invitation that said something to the effect that the newlyweds didn't want any "presents", just cash or gift cards.  It went on to say that cash was preferred, no checks please, as they need money for their honeymoon, and if gift cards, please make them cash cards, not cards to a specific store.  We were handed cards at the end of the reception thanking us for coming and "thanking" us for our present.  Needless to say, there were no thank-you cards sent out afterward.    Now if that wasn't an "invoice", I don't know what it could have been.


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 2, 2016)

jujube said:


> I got an invitation to a wedding a few years ago.  There was a card in the invitation that said something to the effect that the newlyweds didn't want any "presents", just cash or gift cards.  It went on to say that cash was preferred, no checks please, as they need money for their honeymoon, and if gift cards, please make them cash cards, not cards to a specific store.  We were handed cards at the end of the reception thanking us for coming and "thanking" us for our present.  Needless to say, there were no thank-you cards sent out afterward.    Now if that wasn't an "invoice", I don't know what it could have been.



you know..that sort of "gratitude" makes me sad.  It's extremely rude not to write a thank you in these situations.  It's like saying..hey your gift was expected and no thanks is needed.  Uggh.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2016)

Weddings are big business with the goal being money. Being from 'out of town' I get to miss them all.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 3, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Being from 'out of town' I get to miss them all.



:dito:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 3, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Weddings are big business with the goal being money. Being from 'out of town' I get to miss them all.



Well I'll tell you a secret..if it isn't someone that calls or visits me on a somewhat regular basis I don't go to the wedding and I don't buy a gift.


----------



## Debby (Mar 4, 2016)

jujube said:


> I got an invitation to a wedding a few years ago.  There was a card in the invitation that said something to the effect that the newlyweds didn't want any "presents", just cash or gift cards.  It went on to say that cash was preferred, no checks please, as they need money for their honeymoon, and if gift cards, please make them cash cards, not cards to a specific store.  We were handed cards at the end of the reception thanking us for coming and "thanking" us for our present.  Needless to say, there were no thank-you cards sent out afterward.    Now if that wasn't an "invoice", I don't know what it could have been.




That sounds more like a fund raising event doesn't it?


----------



## Redd (Mar 5, 2016)

And then there are wussies like me who send a small gift because I fear the thought of other relatives knowing that I did not send one. And relatives talk


----------

